# tag vs tagless advice



## imindless (Jul 13, 2010)

I have a brain overload on this subject all the sudden so this is why I have to ask some questions..

Say I wanted to do tagless t-shirts.

I have looked on the forum and these have stood out as the most common ways to do it...

1. plastisol transfers
2. screen print labls
3. heat transfer
4. digital transfer

I don't know if digital transfer and heat transfer are the same or not.

Which one of those options is the cheapest (for both small production and large production)?

Which one looks better overall?

Would it be cheaper to just buy labels and then higher a seamstress to relabel all of the garments with a logo tag, and keep the care instructions, etc? 

I looked around the forum and I have come to the conclusion that softer water-based inks and light colored ink for see-through garments are the way to go.

Any debate on that?

The process of relabeling or going tag to no tag... You remove the old tag including the part which is stitched in, then you pick one of the options from above that I mentioned and it gets transferred onto the garment. 

Is that correct?

Depending on how many there are of course...

What is a good rate basic rate, if there is an average range, of what it costs to do the transfers per shirt? 



Obviously you see I have questions and I am debating on it but want to know all of my options and weight the pros and cons on them.. so anyone that has experience with this it would really help me to get a better/clearer understanding on this subject.


----------



## Clothing Labels (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope Rodney will correct me on this if I am wrong.

The tagless options require you to have specialized equipment---for the most part. I know that we've looked into carrying simple heat press transfers, but these were found to be 2x-3x more expensive than cloth labels. There are limits to design. If I thought they would sell and be a good value, I would carry this option.

Now Rodney has some methods with the tagless. He will have low cost alternatives with those.


----------



## imindless (Jul 13, 2010)

Alright. I will wait for others to talk about it, thanks.
I wanted just logo, RN, care instruction symbols, and where the material came from. I just wanted to know my options and possible price point on it


----------



## Unik Ink (Nov 21, 2006)

We screen print labels directly to the shirt on a platen that we bought from silkscreenprintingsupplies.com. It seems to be less expensive than buying labels and having them sewn in in the short run, and is about the same price over a run of 500 or so labels. It is definitely faster than having labels made, and then waiting to have them sewn in.


----------

